# Yashica D TLR



## bhop (Jan 18, 2009)

I did it again.. bought another camera I didn't need.. darn it.. I found this on craigslist.  It's in near mint condition, and works great.  (already tested it)


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 19, 2009)

This old and proven TLR design can be had in the Rollies, Yashicas and Minoltas.  They are robust rigs and can click along for many years with but minimal care.

For B&W do-it-yourselfers, the 6x6 cm negative is a delight to enlarge.

If you've not used one of these rigs before you'll experience a certain delight in looking at the world -- through your bellybutton!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 19, 2009)

Is that the Yashinon lens? If so, you've got a gem on your hands. I had one (sold a while ago) and was very pleased with the quality of negs.

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## compur (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, I've owned the "D" and other Yashica TLRs.  It's a great camera and it
has the bayonet mounts for accessories like filters, wide-angle/tele lenses,
etc.  (some earlier models accept only push-on filters).

Good score.


----------



## bhop (Jan 19, 2009)

I put a test roll through it yesterday and developed it at home (C41), that was a test too.. worked great.


----------

